

Turning the iPhone Into Child’s Play with new Kickstarter project Ubooly - deewok
http://betakit.com/2012/02/24/turning-the-iphone-into-childs-play-with-ubooly

======
thrackle
Looks very cool. I love the concept of a toy that has access to all the power
and knowledge of the cloud, plus gets smarter over time.

~~~
yoavlurie
Awesome! I just bought five (and I don't even have kids).

------
jessdierks
My 3 year old loves her Ubooooooooly and can't wait to play again.

------
epratt1963
my kids love it, 4 and 6 yr old boys saying "do it again Dad" now i need a
second one...

------
dlmilli
I'm gonna need two...

------
meshugineh
Awesome!

